# Ceviche



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Made my first batch today with shrimp and scallops, man I can't stop eating.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well post the recipe!!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Trying to post the recipe but I'm no good with this phone. Stressless posted this recipe awhile back, just search ceviche.
Wish I could post the thread but don't know how.....


sniperpeeps said:


> Well post the recipe!!!


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

We had some great recipes in Peru - it was at all the local spots. Most of them had octopus too.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've started using avacado in mine. did some with spec trout the other day and it was good, but i think red fish is better. never thought about scallops. guess that next year our trip to Pt St Joe will have a ceviche night!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

*something like this...*



sniperpeeps said:


> Well post the recipe!!!


1 lb. shrimp (diced 1/4 to 1/2 inch)
1 lb. scallops (diced 1/4 to 1/2 inch)
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup lime juice
1 1/2 pints Pico (assorted combinations)
generous portion cilantro
salt and pepper to taste
fresh diced jalapenos to taste

soak for a couple hours and pour off juice. When storing ours over night I used a collapsible strainer in a bowl to separate the Ceviche from any juice. This seems to prolong the life of it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

That time of the year. Cobia is the best ceviche fish out there, imo.


----------

